# A bit of motivation for the ladies ...



## BatemanLondon

Hope this is ok to post , just reading SimplyShredded was impressed with her before and now pic, plus she can dead and squat some good weights ..

http://www.simplyshredded.com/fitness-model-siliana-chanel-gaspard-talks-with-simplyshredded-com.html

I thought it was pretty motivating


----------



## B4PJS

Damn! She squats and deads more than I do :death: Need to get my @ss in gear


----------



## SammyInnit

Fantastic.


----------



## Hotdog147

SammyInnit said:


> Would bang.


Such a sweet thing to say!

I bet she wouldn't bang you though! :laugh:


----------



## LukeV

55kg and squats 140kg for reps  I need to sort my life out


----------



## Kimball

SammyInnit said:


> Would bang.


What a lucky girl she is


----------



## Hotdog147

SammyInnit said:


> That makes two of us  .


I don't know, I would probably have a better chance than you! LOL

I Never said ''would bang'' though did I! More impressed at what she lifts TBH! LOL


----------



## SammyInnit

Yes, her training routine is very impressive.


----------



## Hotdog147

SammyInnit said:


> You need to give your ego a rest mate. What I said was a bit of light hearted fun, which I dare say most of you thought.
> 
> Now you're just being arrogant and rude.
> 
> -And yes, her training routine is very impressive.


LOL OK....I think you've got me all wrong mate, I'm neither arrogant nor rude, I'm sorry if it's come across that way

But just so you know, comments like yours don't really go down well in the female training section, you're fairly new here so just trying to be helpful


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Stunning


----------



## SammyInnit

Hotdog147 said:


> LOL OK....I think you've got me all wrong mate, I'm neither arrogant nor rude, I'm sorry if it's come across that way
> 
> But just so you know, comments like yours don't really go down well in the female training section, you're fairly new here so just trying to be helpful


Fair enough, I didn't consider the possibility things were that serious.

My apologies.


----------



## B4PJS

SammyInnit said:


> Fair enough, I didn't consider the possibility things were that serious.
> 
> My apologies.


 @Hotdog147 @SammyInnit - I would recommend editing your posts to remove any discontent from the ladies on the board :beer:


----------



## onthebuild

INB4 morons who WOULD BANG!!!

Ahh I see I'm too slow :lol:


----------



## flapjack

Awesome


----------



## [email protected]

SammyInnit said:


> Fair enough, I didn't consider the possibility things were that serious.
> 
> My apologies.


I think most of the ladies on here will agree that General Conversation is the place to have a laugh. The training section should be kept as smut free as possible otherwise female members might feel uncomfortable in asking questions here 

@BatemanLondon she looks fab! Good read, thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Good post BatemanLondon. She does indeed look very fab.


----------



## BetterThanYou

B4PJS said:


> *Damn! She squats and deads more than I do* :death: Need to get my @ss in gear


x2 :blink:


----------



## PaulB

Goes to show what can be achieved, very impressive. If I may say so, she is damn sexy too.


----------



## tamara

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMHXfG1IZGo

That's her working out!


----------



## [email protected]

BetterThanYou said:


> x2 :blink:


So is she ......... better than you? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

beefdinner said:


> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMHXfG1IZGo
> 
> That's her working out!


Link isn't working for me?


----------



## tamara

onthebuild said:


> Link isn't working for me?


I know I just checked, sorry, the video was just off the first page anyway someone posted it in the comments towards the bottom :thumb:


----------



## huarache

onthebuild said:


> Link isn't working for me?


YOUR A LADY?!


----------



## tamara

who me?


----------



## Lou Lou

She looks amazing!!!


----------



## onthebuild

sckeane said:


> YOUR A LADY?!


No...?


----------



## huarache

beefdinner said:


> who me?


No was digging at otb. I assume your a lady from your avi lol


----------



## huarache

onthebuild said:


> No...?


Awkwaaarrddd...... Well that joke flopped.....


----------



## onthebuild

sckeane said:


> Awkwaaarrddd...... Well that joke flopped.....


ohh yeah mate, completely over my head!


----------



## huarache

onthebuild said:


> ohh yeah mate, completely over my head!


Bored watching master chef... Was looking for some entertainment lol


----------



## tamara

sckeane said:


> Awkwaaarrddd...... Well that joke flopped.....


Haha bit of a tumbleweed moment buddy. I'll laugh for you,even though I didn't get it :laugh:


----------



## onthebuild

sckeane said:


> Bored watching master chef... Was looking for some entertainment lol


Try practicing the difference between 'your' and 'you're' would be my suggestion... :whistling:


----------



## huarache

beefdinner said:


> Haha bit of a tumbleweed moment buddy. I'll laugh for you,even though I didn't get it :laugh:


Haha it is... Thank you  let me off this time lol


----------



## Hayesy

Didnt she do well.................. :wub:


----------



## BetterThanYou

[email protected] said:


> So is she ......... better than you? :whistling: :lol:


*needs a hug* :crying:


----------



## [email protected]

BetterThanYou said:


> *needs a hug* :crying:


Don't cry, all women are better than you


----------



## AL_KILLIYA

impressive lifts , fuggin hawt unall


----------

